# Forum Technical Questions >  >  iPad attachments

## andynap

When I load pictures from my camera's SD card into my Mini and attach them to a post, the word "Attachment" doesn't appear. I can't tell if the photo is there unless I preview it but if I want to add text between pictures I can't tell where to put the text.

----------


## JEK

Are you inserting them by the Image icon or the the Manage function? The Manage function doesn't allow text between pics, the Attach in Advanced does.

----------


## andynap

Icon. I don't get Advanced on my iPad

----------


## JEK

I get Advanced on my iPad

----------


## andynap

Not on an original post or reply

----------


## andynap

This is my screen

image.jpg

----------


## JEK

Turn it landscape.

----------


## andynap

The same however this Reply has Advanced. What???

----------

